
HALF of air passengers leave phones on - alexlitov
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/08/01/half_of_flyers_not_bothering_with_flight_mode/
======
cwe
"While most just forget, the rest think they know better."

And they're clearly correct, as the planes don't crash, no one scolds them for
causing delays or equipment to malfunction. The planes take off and land just
fine.

